
Morevna Episode 3 – Made with free software [video] - kdmitriev
https://morevnaproject.org/anime/episode-3/
======
mordae
It's cool that they actually finished the project. Last time I've tried Synfig
Studio, it was very crashy. Congrats!

~~~
mlinksva
It's an ongoing project. There will be more episodes, and more Synfig
improvements. IIUC Morevna is led by one of the Synfig developers and is used
to motivate Synfig improvements, much like Blender shorts and Blender, and
more recently, Ze Marmot and GIMP.

------
wiz21
subtitles are unreadable

and that's too bad because the overall story seems quite solid

~~~
kdmitriev
The subtitles are available here -
[http://www.amara.org/en/videos/2X4iBBif3jnx/en/1429060/](http://www.amara.org/en/videos/2X4iBBif3jnx/en/1429060/)

